# Recent Builds



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Both of these are built on WRI Blanks. The cobra skin inlay is on a Seven Dust, and Purple Nurple is on a Nitro.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice designs, You do top notch work..


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Daum, Walt,*

that is a piece of art. Smack down goodin. wdbrand.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Some lucky FHB gonna win that rod at next week's tourney....Wish it was me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

great as usual Walt.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice Walt!!


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

*website?*

do you have a website I would like get some info for a custom job


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

VERY NICE !

Great work as always Walt.

Hope to see you at the tourny.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's some amazing work Walt. I'm digging that snakeskin inlay. Very nice.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies!! A couple friends called me to ask if the snake skin was a decal, NO!! it's real cobra skin, and I learned a lot doing the skin inlays for the first time. Both of these rods will be given away at the WRI Tourny

Loading up tonight, headed south in the morning; hope to see some of you in the winners circle Sunday morning!!


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sweet!*

:--| Those Rod's are SICK! Nice work their WALT D.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Walt, beautiful work and that's exactly what I mean about curtailing your creativity. You know I have a penchant for the purple but I LOVE the cobra skin. Just go for it and make them your best effort ever. Given the option I'd like 4 different (but similar) rods. 7'6"ers one style but not necessarily the same color; the 7'ers snake skin but colors to match the longer ones, I'm sure you know what I mean. 

Am looking for 2500/3000 size reels and will be using braid on them if that makes a difference. Oh yeah, please send along a few extra hook/rig holders. They really work! 
Any recommendations on the reels? Love the Stradics but was wondering if there was something else I should be considering. Gear changes often and prices are all over the place. Wrote to Greg earlier today, maybe you can give him you thoughts next week.

Anyhow, deposit is on the way. Now go catch a fish or two! Jackman1950


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Those look sweet! I like the snakeskin never seen anybody put that on a rod. The guide as well looks good. Like the colors a bunch on the pattern


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Walt....I always get good ideas from you.... Good luck at the Tournament.


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

Those wraps are just sick! Pretty work man. Theres some real imagination right there.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Guys!

Ryan, sorry you weren't at the tourny this weekend, but I did meet and talk with one of your fishing buddys; and for the life of me I can't remember his name, really nice young man (too much cold medicine?)

Mark, great to see you and fish next to you for a while, sorry neither of us scored one; that was a great spot, I thought for sure we'd get a shot at one.

Walt


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Even though fishing was slow, It had to make you day to see the smile on the faces of the lucky ones that received those bad arse heavers...?


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

The young fella that won the cobra rod was the greatest he was in shock.
Good job Walt!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

PEEWEE said:


> Even though fishing was slow, It had to make you day to see the smile on the faces of the lucky ones that received those bad arse heavers...?





> The young fella that won the cobra rod was the greatest he was in shock.
> Good job Walt!


That was really the highlight of the trip for me.


----------

